# Lebron James speaking on the Clippers!



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

James seemed intrigued by the Clippers and the chance to play near Hollywood.

"They've got some really good players. Some really nice, solid pieces that, if they add a free agent here or a free agent there, it could be a really good team. It's a great city. 


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5238743


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24 (Jun 1, 2010)

The Clippers are notorious for having bad management and not caring for the their players. The owner hates shelling out money , which is why most people drafted there leave asap. Lebron will looking for max money
Plus ..... they're the Clippers

I'd set Lebron playing in LA at about .0001%


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

1on1withTheGreatOne24 said:


> The Clippers are notorious for having bad management and not caring for the their players. The owner hates shelling out money , which is why most people drafted there leave asap. Lebron will looking for max money
> Plus ..... they're the Clippers
> 
> I'd set Lebron playing in LA at about .0001%


I guess ignorance is bliss when you are a Laker fan. Where have you been since 2003? DTS has been shelling out money for players such as Elton Brand, Chris Kaman, and Baron Davis, so your argument that the Clippers wont shell out money for a max contract is just a convenient stereotype that ppl who don't really know what they're talking about use. Sure, it was accurate like 8 years ago, but not anytime recently. 

Now I'm not delusional, so I realize that the likelihood that James signs with the Clippers is very slim, but I believe they have as good a chance as NY, Miami, and Chicago to do so. Yes management hasn't been the best here in Clipperland, but thats not to say the Clippers won't hire the right ppl or make an effort to do so especially if LeBron comes.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It is the idiot and biased reporters back east who don't give the Clippers a shot. They all believe that he will either resign with Cleveland, or go to either Chicago, New York, or Miami.

His quote is quite instructive. He clearly is looking at team structure, and not necessarily the environment, as to where he wants to be. So...New York doesn't have a shot.

Miami would work best for him if they resign Wade and maybe get Bosh.

Then again, if the Clippers can land Bosh, James would soon follow.

I wouldn't be at all surprised to see James in a Clipper uniform next year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> It is the idiot and biased reporters back east who don't give the Clippers a shot. They all believe that he will either resign with Cleveland, or go to either Chicago, New York, or Miami.
> 
> His quote is quite instructive. He clearly is looking at team structure, and not necessarily the environment, as to where he wants to be. So...New York doesn't have a shot.
> 
> ...


Then you're delusional. Lebron James is a drama queen who has pretty much said he'd love to play for every single team in the league. There is 0, and I mean 0 chance that he decides to downgrade and go to the Clippers.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Then you're delusional. Lebron James is a drama queen who has pretty much said he'd love to play for every single team in the league. There is 0, and I mean 0 chance that he decides to downgrade and go to the Clippers.


Got it.

You actually have no basis in using the term "downgrade." Obviously, LeBron thinks more of the team structure than you do. You will notice that he did not say anything about the team Chicago has built vs. the team that L.A. has built.

Perhaps you are the one who is being delusional.

This quote is going into my sig if he signs with the Clippers.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Funny that whoever wrote the ESPN article didn't seem to watch the interview. I got from the interview was that LeBron James didn't want to go the Clippers.


KING: … How about the Clippers, which would put you in the same city as Kobe, in the same arena as Kobe, with a team with some nice young players?

JAMES: With some really good players. And I think everyone in Clipperland is looking forward to Blade Griffin coming back…

KING: Right.

JAMES: — and being healthy. I mean, Chris Kaman, they’ve got some really good players, Baron Davis. Some really nice, solid pieces that, you know, if they add a free agent here or a free agent there, it could be a really good team.

KING: And if one of these free agents was you and one was Bosh, would L.A. appeal to you?

JAMES: *It’s a great city. It’s a great city. But at the same time, like I said, it’s not always about the city. It’s about winning.* And I mean if you put me and Bosh on the same team, if you put me and Dwayne Wade on the same team or a lot of these — me and Joe Johnson or — or a lot of these guys, a lot of teams would be much better. You know, the Cavs would be much better…


Here is what I got

1) He wasn't going to say no the Clippers suck or Baron Davis doesn't play any defense and is a chucker
2) LeBron said he wants to go to a destination where he can win multiple championships. Certainly the Clippers become much better but does that put LeBron in a better position to win a championship? Maybe in the long term with youth like Blake Griffin although it would have helped the Clippers chances if he was healthy.
3) From my understanding, the Clippers aren't in a position to bring in 2 max free agents which could hurt their odds.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's put it this way... if we did what Maimi or Chicago was doing, and tried to get 3 or so max money FA's... wouldn't that be counter intuitive if they each need the ball to be effective? You can only put 5 guys on the floor at any given time, and not only that but you can only have one of them hold the ball as well.

The sum of talent doesn't always equate to how good the team is. Just look at the Magic vs the Celtics this year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

f22egl said:


> Funny that whoever wrote the ESPN article didn't seem to watch the interview. I got from the interview was that LeBron James didn't want to go the Clippers.
> 
> 
> KING: And if one of these free agents was you and one was Bosh, would L.A. appeal to you?
> ...


Nah, he praised them. I think the context in which King said LA probably made Lebron think he meant it was a environment type question.

But everything else he said, nothing infers he's uninterested. 

Then again there's a difference between really good and great. 

And the Clippers have 2 mil more than the Clippers, which means they dump Mardy Collins for some dinner rolls and they can slide two max guys in there.

My thing is I'd rather them spend the extra money on Depth than another Max guy. Do they really need Bosh with Kaman and Griffin?

See if you could sneak Mike Miller and Brendan Haywood in, that would be a coup.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Let's put it this way... if we did what Maimi or Chicago was doing, and tried to get 3 or so max money FA's... wouldn't that be counter intuitive if they each need the ball to be effective? You can only put 5 guys on the floor at any given time, and not only that but you can only have one of them hold the ball as well.
> 
> The sum of talent doesn't always equate to how good the team is. Just look at the Magic vs the Celtics this year.


This is why I have been proposing for years that the NBA begin playing with at least 3 basketballs on the court at all times. The individual talents are being lost in the slow pace of a single basketball game! Make it happen David Stern!!

:combust:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> This is why I have been proposing for years that the NBA begin playing with at least 3 basketballs on the court at all times. The individual talents are being lost in the slow pace of a single basketball game! Make it happen David Stern!!
> 
> :combust:


3 only? Why not 5, so we can have 5 one on one tournaments at a time.


----------

